# ENDED - WINNER ANNOUNCED - Official BYH Caption Contest - 11/24/2016 - Pic by samssimonsays



## Support

_Here's how it works…. We will choose the highest rated photo from our Caption Contest Submissions thread and you all need to post captions for that pic in this captions thread! You can submit captions and vote simultaneously, so the sooner you submit your caption, the more votes you could get! The caption with the most "likes" will be the winner!_

_The winner will receive a special "Caption contest winner" medal and the winner's medal will be displayed in their post bit for 2 weeks. _

_After 2 weeks this medal will be removed, so in order to retain the medal you have to keep playing!

*How to Enter:*_

Reply to this thread with your caption

Vote for your favorite caption using the "like" button
_That's it! Caption away!!

Here's the image for this contest:




 

If you would like your own pics to be used for these contests, please submit them in this thread.​_


----------



## promiseacres

It's on!


----------



## CntryBoy777

We'll get thru this...I miss him too!!


----------



## CuzChickens

Mmmmm, your breath smells like........MILK BONES?!?!?! Don't they use goat meat in them????? Oh, maybe it is horses.....filthy creatures.


----------



## Genipher

"Is Timmy stuck in the well _again_?!"


----------



## luvmypets

Maybe if we do something cute Mom will give us more food!


----------



## samssimonsays

I don't know why the timmy in the well cracked me up so much! Probably because my dad asks her that, along with entire family really, all the time!


----------



## Sumi

CntryBoy777 said:


> We'll get thru this...I miss him too!!


Here is our winning caption! Congrats @CntryBoy777


----------



## Sumi

Join our new contest here: Official BYH Caption Contest - 12/01/2016 - Pic by Ferguson K


----------



## samssimonsays

Congrats @CntryBoy777 ! I love it!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks @samssimonsays it was the first thing I thought of when I saw the pic....still in your Corner....great Pic!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats!


----------



## samssimonsays

CntryBoy777 said:


> Thanks @samssimonsays it was the first thing I thought of when I saw the pic....still in your Corner....great Pic!!


Thank you so, so much!


----------

